# Anyone else using a Simplex?



## Demzie (Nov 19, 2020)

Simplex Click Shifters are.. incredible. 
The durability and quality of the shift is just awesome. 

I'd like to see how you've used yours!





Erin


----------



## cbustapeck (Nov 25, 2020)

I just got one, without a clamp. The action feels great. 

Did yours come with a bracket or did you make your own?


----------



## Demzie (Dec 5, 2020)

cbustapeck said:


> I just got one, without a clamp. The action feels great.
> 
> Did yours come with a bracket or did you make your own?



It came with. Kind of an Awkward flange, really but it gets the job done.
Why do you ask?


----------



## cbustapeck (Dec 5, 2020)

I’m looking at my options and trying to decide whether I pony up for one with a bracket and move this one on or try to fabricate my own bracket. 

Would you mind taking a photo of the bracket on yours, please, for my reference?

Mine is going on a 1977 Stingray five speed that came with a thumb shifter originally, I think, but is missing the original shifter.


----------



## non-fixie (Dec 5, 2020)

I am. But I am not sure it's what you're looking for. Anyway, my latest build with Simplex shifters and dérailleurs:


----------



## Demzie (Dec 5, 2020)

cbustapeck said:


> I’m looking at my options and trying to decide whether I pony up for one with a bracket and move this one on or try to fabricate my own bracket.
> 
> Would you mind taking a photo of the bracket on yours, please, for my reference?
> 
> Mine is going on a 1977 Stingray five speed that came with a thumb shifter originally, I think, but is missing the original shifter.



I can definitely do that for you this evening.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Dec 5, 2020)

I used a simplex stick for several months before finding a Spyder shifter at a reasonable price. it was a "click shift" type that was not very compatible with my contemporary cogset. I was only able to use 3 gears with the simplex shifter.


----------

